# Mk5 headlight - 6 pin connector???



## fleeArmani (May 23, 2014)

So I have mk5 Rabbit and I am trying to install new headlights. Now the headlights take a 10 pin connector (only requires 9 pins). My car has a 10 pin connector (which only has 6 pins with power). Is there an adapter? How do I get these headlights to work? Why does my car only have 6 pins out of 10 connected?

Thanks









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fleeArmani (May 23, 2014)

Only connections 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10 are connected with power to my car. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Does your car have fog lights and headlamp leveling? That probably explains the missing wires.


----------

